# Whining Shiba Inu...



## Shiba_Inu_87 (May 17, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

I have a 6 week old Shiba Inu, Sumi, who I've brought into my new apartment with my roommate. We've started introducing her to the place by giving her a small section of the apartment and will gradually expand on that as time goes on. 

My problem is she's seen that there are other rooms and is too impatient and wants to explore the entire place. To let me know she wants to do this, she lets out her infamous Shiba Inu scream. No matter what I try to do, she will not stop. She'll stop for 5 seconds looking at me, and then go off and whine and scream. 

I've tried ignoring her, using a spray bottle, and giving a firm "NO". I even tried putting her on her back in a submissive position to let her know I mean business, but nothing seems to work. I know she's young and that is playing a key role, but how do I correct this behavior and get her to calm down?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

She is 6 weeks old, still a teeny baby who should still be with her litter. she is in a new place, new smells, with some one who sprays her in the face and shouts no at her. she is scared, so offcourse she is going to cry,


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

She's _too_ young. She should have been left with her mom and litter mates until at least eight weeks of age so she could learn many valuable puppy skills. What's done is done, though. 

You need to stop rolling her on her back. This does not teach a puppy anything but to fear you. People do this because they think "wolves do it" and their dog will instinctively respond to it, but that's not true -- that idea is based on old, disproven wolf studies. Newer studies have shown that an "alpha" dog/wolf won't roll another dog/wolf on its back; that is a voluntary submissive position, not a forced one. Doing it to your puppy just teaches her that you are irrational and something to fear. Saying "no" loudly also doesn't help; often, dogs will think of this as you joining in and "barking" as well. It actually gets them more hyped up rather than settling them down. And finally, the spray bottle just doesn't work, at least not for your particular pup, so give up on that one.

There are a couple of things you could try. One is to completely ignore her when she barks -- no attention; don't even look at her (this is important). Leave the room if you must. When she stops barking, quickly give her a treat. (Just make sure to never treat her while she's barking -- she must not be rewarded for being noisy.) I know Shibas are stubborn, but she should learn fairly quickly that when she's quiet, she gets treats and attention, and when she barks, she gets nothing.

You could also simply remove the temptation of the other rooms. Put her in a covered crate, or close the doors to other parts of the apartment so she can't see them. Block access with baby gates or an x-pen that you've draped a blanket over so she can't see through. I don't know your apartment's setup, but there must be some way to keep her from seeing the other areas. In a similar vein, try distracting her more. Give her a Kong stuffed with frozen peanut butter and kibble that will take her a long time to chew. Play with her lots and tire her out. Start trying to teach her commands -- yeah, she's young, but she can still learn, and mental exercise knocks a pup out almost as much as physical exercise does. Just make sure she's happy, pleasantly tired and not afraid, and she shouldn't have much to cry about.


----------



## Shiba_Inu_87 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion Crantastic. Yeah She is really young, but the breeder assured me that she was able to be taken home. Also she's the only pup of the litter. Unusual I know, but because of that I'm trying to socialize with her as much as I can to deter any social problems of being an only pup later on. 

I just worry now I've done more damage than good listening to my friend's opinion about dominating. I know the next few weeks are the crucial period...

But thank you again. I'll try and put your opinion to the test...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, all of that dominance training stuff has really fallen out of favor among people who know dogs, since it was all based on the same old research. A lot of behaviorists and trainers are surprised and dismayed that it's popped back up recently and invaded the public psyche (every second person you talk to seems to think you need to "dominate" your dog). Patricia McConnell has a great chapter on dominance in her book, The Other End of the Leash, and you can also watch a little video interview with her here. 

Positive reinforcement is the way to go. NILIF, or "Nothing in Life is Free," is also a great program to start with (and very easy to follow; just read this thread): http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/6856-nilif-nothing-life-free.html

There's a list of recommended dog trainers (with links to their websites) in this thread: http://www.dogforums.com/3-dog-training-forum/36897-recommend-dog-trainers.html

Also, people here are always happy to help.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Having raised two Shiba's myself, I will tell you that the Shiba scream is normal--and, yes, hard to ignore. When we brought Gizmo home, he whined and cried for hours at a time. Loki did the same thing...starting from the second we got him in the car.

Yes, Shiba's are stubborn, and they want it to be their way or the highway...don't let it be her way. Also, try keeping her on a leash inside so you can keep her within arm's reach (and it will get her used to the leash).

Good luck...Shiba babies are so much fun!


----------



## Shiba_Inu_87 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the help and links Crantastic. Growing up with dogs when I was young, I would always see my mother dominate dogs and she insisted that that's the best way to train a dog to learn you're the pack leader. 

theyogachick, thanks for your input as well. (Your dogs names are adorable by the way). Yeah, even though she's only 6 weeks old, she's already starting to take on her Shiba Inu persona, the scream was just yesterday. Now her stubborn independence is already setting in. She's also being fussy and not eating the food today, but I imagine she'll give in eventually today. lol


----------



## Shiba_Inu_87 (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys I forgot to ask a question about her socializing. As I think I mentioned earlier, she is the only puppy her mother bore, and I know single pups can develop social problems without socializing. 

My concern is that the breeder was adamant about not socializing her with other dogs before she has ALL her shots and boosters. She has had her initial shots, but I have no plans to socialize her until she has all her initial shots and boosters. But on the same note, I see people who socialize their 8-week old puppies or 10-week old puppies intermingling with other dogs... 

When is is safe to socialize the puppy? I know Shiba Inus have a predisposition to dog aggression so I want to do as much to combat this as possible. When should I allow my friends to bring their dogs over to see her?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Personally, if your friends dogs are vaccinated, I wouldn't see a problem with letting them come to you, but I wouldn't take her anywhere like a dog park, etc. until she has had her shots. Also, I would give her a few weeks to settle into your apartment before you bring any other dogs in. Get to know her, let her bond with you and get her trust you and then you can try bringing in other dogs. 

If you do this, I highly suggest that you meet your friends outside the apartment, let the dogs sniff each other and meet outside, and then walk into the apartment. I wouldn't just let your friend bring their dog into your apartment without proper greeting first. Even then, I would make sure to do one dog at a time. Don't overwhelm her.

Shibas are unlike any other dog I have ever seen, owned, or known. Their favorite word is "mine," so if you do bring other dogs over, please be sure to watch her carefully to make sure she isn't being territorial with her toys, etc. 

Train her early. Start now with little things like "sit" and "down." Be sure to praise and reward a lot at first so she sees there is something in it for her . Don't be surprised if she ignores you. When Gizmo was a puppy, I would call him in from the backyard and he would look me dead in the eye and sit.  Eventually, he got over this, but it took some time.

Let me know if you need anything. I will gladly share what I know.

What's her name, by the way?


----------



## Shiba_Inu_87 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I think I'll first gradually expand her territory and let her see the rest of the apartment before I bring dogs over, but I'll put what you said to use once I think she feels safe and secure enough in the new apartment and trusts my roommate and me. 

Her name is Sumi by the way. I chose the kanji character which means "Charcoal" in Japanese because of her black coat... lol


----------

